# Which Generator for us?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Normally we dont worry about power as we charge around so much in the van. We always wild camp or use Aires in France, Europe etc. Thinking about the darker nights and the possibility of some long term wild camping in Europe this winter, shoud we think about a generator? Basically we are not fussed about running 240v appliances but if we say park somewhere remote for a week then after 4 days we are going to need a charge. I have no idea how long a Generator would need to charge the battery back up but I would have though a few hours every few days. I have heard of a device you can get fitted that runs off LPG that charges your battery but I have also heard they are £2K+. I had a quick look and the Honda EU10i seems good as its quiet and only 13KG.

Based on what I think our requirements are what would you Genny experts suggest?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, if I was going to have a genny, it would be the eu20i, this would give you the option of using it for running your 240v as well


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are mainly in europe where there is more sun, I would go for solar and possibly an extra battery.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Only thing with the EU20i is its starting to get heavy. Are you saying that the EU10 would not put out enough power for any 240v appliances or just not enough for power hungry stuff like a fan heater? I mainly just want something to charge up the battery rather than run hair dryers etc. Not so sure about solar or increasing batteries for two reasons. We are likely to be in places in the winter where there is little or no sun and increasing the batteries (according to my electrics expert) will not double the amount of time between charges and will increase payload considerably and if you stay for say two weeks in one place your still facing the same problem. 

Thanks
Barry


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a Kipor 2 Kva geni. We got this one so as to be able to run our microwave while we are parked up on aires. We have found that running the geni for 15 mins a day while using the microwave also tops up the batteries, with a bit of driving about. We have never run out of power this way. Even the 1Kva geni will charge your batteries the same as being on hookup but will not run a microwave.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,

Have just recently gone through this and looked at the Honda, wanted a gennie for the same reason you do. 

Worth looking at the Stephill SHX1000, or the SDMO Booster 1000. Both of these gennies are Honda powered and have reliable European generator equipment, not from China, but a fair bit cheaper than the Honda Unit. 

Both of these gennies will cost around £450, I went for the Stephill simply because a local supplier could source me one for the same price as I could get on the internet. 

They both have economy mode, and accurate voltage output. They both get excellent customer reviews, and I found that both companies were very good at answering e mails with questions about their products. 

If I can be of any further help PM me

Hope this helps 

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, will have a look. Had a look through some of the archives on here and it seems the Honda (or Johns suggestion) is the way to go and I reckon a 1000w would be more than enough for our needs. If our battery is quite low does after perhaps 4 days wild camping does anyone know how long it would take a 1000w genny to get it back up to charge?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

As i said a little while ago, a 1Kva geni will charge the batteries the same as if you were on hookup. It does depend on how flat the batteries are in the first place. 

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Planet Generators loaned us a couple of units for the Global Rally earlier this year and I was quite impressed with them. It may be worth dropping a PM to Simon and getting more information:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-31813.html
They're certainly a fair bit cheaper than the Honda equivalent.

PS: I believe they're up at the Lincoln Show this weekend so may not be contactable until next week.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Genny*

We have the Honda 10i but to be honest its hardly been used, it will power a travel kettle also runs our electric grill.
It also has a 12volt output which I understand you can use to charge your batterys direct rather than via the 240v hook-up trickle charger in your van system, no doubt someone will confirm.............?
Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Unless you have an unusually high daily energy consumption OR want to run a medium to large aircon, an EU10i (or Kipor or Platgen equivalent) will do.

That's what I have if I'm stationary for days without sun.

Dave


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Battery Power*

We are having a Sterling 50A Batt-2-Batt Charger fitted by Van Bitz, this will fully charge our two leisure batteries and also the starter battery with between 30 to 45 minutes daily engine run. In other words if you don't want to move you can your engine and fully charge your batteries. I considered solar panels but discounted the weight and amount of charge one could expect especially in winter months. I have a Honda EU20i but hope to sell same if the above system meets our requirements. The battery charger fitted to our van is a 16 amp unit and even with the Honda running every day is not as efficient as the Sterling Unit above. This is going to be fitted during the first week October and please feel free to pm us as to the results.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

If you must get one, please make it a quiet one! We're currently at Lincoln show and there's a near constant background hum until the 10pm curfew for them. At times last night it flet like being at a scrambling event!!

The noisy generators are really antisocial, IMHO.


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Battery Power*



ambegayo said:


> We are having a Sterling 50A Batt-2-Batt Charger fitted by Van Bitz, this will fully charge our two leisure batteries and also the starter battery with between 30 to 45 minutes daily engine run. In other words if you don't want to move you can your engine and fully charge your batteries. I considered solar panels but discounted the weight and amount of charge one could expect especially in winter months. I have a Honda EU20i but hope to sell same if the above system meets our requirements. The battery charger fitted to our van is a 16 amp unit and even with the Honda running every day is not as efficient as the Sterling Unit above. This is going to be fitted during the first week October and please feel free to pm us as to the results.


Just about to do a similar thing with a 50a charger and inverter. This way the genny will run pretty much flat out to charge the van but charging should be done in a hour or two rather than running it all day as we do at present. Also having a larger battery fitted at the same time so should manage 3-4 days before looking for power top up


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Battery Power*



ambegayo said:


> We are having a Sterling 50A Batt-2-Batt Charger fitted by Van Bitz, this will fully charge our two leisure batteries and also the starter battery with between 30 to 45 minutes daily engine run. In other words if you don't want to move you can your engine and fully charge your batteries. I considered solar panels but discounted the weight and amount of charge one could expect especially in winter months. I have a Honda EU20i but hope to sell same if the above system meets our requirements. The battery charger fitted to our van is a 16 amp unit and even with the Honda running every day is not as efficient as the Sterling Unit above. This is going to be fitted during the first week October and please feel free to pm us as to the results.


As above............
................... if you only want 12v to recharge your batteries you already have a generator fitted to your m/home as standard - it's called the alternator and it's driven by the engine.

Yes it will lower your o/all MPG but the + points are:-

No extra weight to lug around 
Your engine ticking over is probably quieter than most gennies
No extra fuel to carry -I (personally) don't like carrying petrol around in a can near any source of ignition
Extra heating (if required)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I agree with all the above about the Sterling b2b. 
The majority of our touring is out of season with short stops and off grid. A solar wouldn't be efficient for obvious reasons and I don't want to lug a genny around so I've opted for the Sterling set up.
Apparently its often overlooked but the general consensus amongst 'those wot know' is that its a fantastic bit of kit, so don't discount it.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The stirling b to b unit sounds very good. How much is it fitted? Would be very interested to hear how efficient it is. If your saying we could simply run the engine for an hour on idle and we would be fully charged that would do us fine. By the way I would only run a genny or the engine if we were on our own. I have seen people running both on Aires and they are very very annoying!

Thanks everyone for the replies
Barry


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Battery Power*



Stanner said:


> ambegayo said:
> 
> 
> > We are having a Sterling 50A Batt-2-Batt Charger fitted by Van Bitz, this will fully charge our two leisure batteries and also the starter battery with between 30 to 45 minutes daily engine run. In other words if you don't want to move you can your engine and fully charge your batteries. I considered solar panels but discounted the weight and amount of charge one could expect especially in winter months. I have a Honda EU20i but hope to sell same if the above system meets our requirements. The battery charger fitted to our van is a 16 amp unit and even with the Honda running every day is not as efficient as the Sterling Unit above. This is going to be fitted during the first week October and please feel free to pm us as to the results.
> ...


The down side - points are.....

Running a diesel engine under low loads causes low cylinder pressures and consequent poor piston ring sealing since this relies on the gas pressure to force them against the oil film on the bores to form the seal. Low cylinder pressures causes poor combustion and resultant low combustion pressures and temperatures.

This poor combustion leads to soot formation and unburnt fuel residues which clogs and gums piston rings. This causes a further drop in sealing efficiency and exacerbates the initial low pressure. Glazing occurs when hot combustion gases blow past the now poorly sealing piston rings, causing the lubricating oil on the cylinder walls to 'flash burn', creating an enamel-like glaze, which smooth's the bore and removes the effect of the intricate pattern of honing marks machined into the bore surface. which are there to hold oil and return it to the crankcase via the scraper ring.

Hard carbon also forms from poor combustion and this is highly abrasive and scrapes the honing marks on the bores leading to bore polishing, which then leads to increased oil consumption (blue smoking) and yet further loss of pressure, since the oil film trapped in the honing marks is intended to maintain the piston seal and pressures. Un-burnt fuel leaks past the piston rings and contaminates the lubricating oil. Poor combustion causes the injectors to become clogged with soot, causing further deterioration in combustion and black smoking.

The problem is increased further the formation of acids in the engine oil caused by condensed water and combustion by-products which would normally boil off at higher temperatures. This acidic build-up in the lubricating oil causes slow but ultimately damaging wear to bearing surfaces.

This cycle of degradation means that the engine soon becomes irreversibly damaged and may not start at all and will no longer be able to reach full power when required. Under loaded running inevitably causes not only white smoke from unburnt fuel but over time is joined by the blue smoke of burnt lubricating oil leaking past the damaged piston rings, and the black smoke caused by the damaged injectors. This pollution is unacceptable to the authorities and any neighbours.

Once glazing or carbon build up has occurred, it can only be cured by stripping down the engine and re-boring the cylinder bores, machining new honing marks and stripping, cleaning and de-coking combustion chambers, fuel injector nozzles and valves. If detected in the early stages, running an engine at maximum load to raise the internal pressures and temperatures, allows the piston rings to scrape glaze off the bores and allow carbon buildup to be burnt off. However, if glazing has progressed to the stage where the piston rings have seized into their grooves this will not have any effect.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So no stopping in traffic jams then?

I think we were only talking about the odd occasion to top batteries back up again, not everyday for hours on end.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't prevaricate. Come off the fence!

:-D :-D

Dave
Who has a 50-70 Amp mains charger, 50A B2B charger, 85W solar, 1kW Honda LPG genny, but wouldn't dream of idling my engine more than the odd bit of traffic demands.....


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Which generator*

Like Jezport says ,it's not a good idea to run a vehicle engine to charge batteries when stationary.
That's why Stationary engines that are coupled to generators , waterpumps etc are a different design to road vehicles.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow! I never knew that, thanks for the indepth explanation Jezport, not that much of it made any sense to me but I get the main jist. Not good to idle a Diesel engine then. Im worried now as I have done it occasionally such as 30 minutes this afternoon. I reckon the Stirling device might still be a good idea as you could just drive around every few days for half and hour to an hour. If we are wild camping then we will have to do this anyway to get water and empty the loo. How easy are these battery to battery charges to remove and install if I change the van?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

On motorways I cruise for hours on end at exactly 2000 rpm using cruise control.

If I arrange for the engine on the motorhome to idle at 2000rpm how does it know that is is not travelling down the motorway, but just parked up charging the batteries and must therefore start doing all the aforementioned nasty things?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Not really because you are keeping to 2,000 RPM the engine is working at different rates as you go up hills and down them also it is not idling. 


Richard...


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*gennys*

Its because the engine is working,burning the fuel properly thereby reaching it correct temp


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I still can't see that an occasional fast idle to charge the batteries will summon armageddon in any great hurry.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Stanner said:


> I still can't see that an occasional fast idle to charge the batteries will summon armageddon in any great hurry.


Its your van do as you wish.

"The original question was. Which Generator for us?" Not how can I charge my battery while risking damage to my engine?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It was also clearly stated that it was only for very occasional use.

There are lots of things we shouldn't really do to, or with, engines and I doubt if anybody can honestly say they never do any of them - ever. 
If I was expecting to be charging batteries every day or so I would of course take one or other of my 2 generators.
But if I hadn't expected to need one and for whatever reason was staying put for more than a couple of days AND was not in a position to be able charge the batteries up whilst driving, I would rather run the engine for a short period rather than run the batteries right down. The risk to the engine is slight and unquantifiable - the risk to the battery is far more immediate and quite quantifiable.

My answer was given on the basis of satisfying an unanticipated occasional need - nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Stanner said:


> I still can't see that an occasional fast idle to charge the batteries will summon armageddon in any great hurry.


Having worked in diesel engine manufacture for 35+ years, I can assure you it most definitely WILL promote rapid cylinder wear. The quicker you can put a diesel under load the better it is for the engine.

Like it has already been stated, Glazing of the cylinder is a killer for a diesel engine. Even when new cylinder liners are manufured by turning and boring, the surface finish of the bore is always too smooth. The honing process is used to put a specific cross hatch pattern of a specific roughness on the inside of the bore, that will allow oil to stick to cylinder walls.

So armageddon may be around the corner, but in the words of Dirty Harry, you gotta ask yourself, "Do you feel lucky today ?"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I accept all of that and have never said I don't - and I also know from personal experience that a well thrashed engine often lasts better than a gently driven one BUT in that case how soon should you turn an engine off in traffic jams then? and if it's as soon as you see it's stopped what does all the starting and stopping do to the engine?
As a regular driver on the A.14/M.11/M.25 I ask that in all seriousness.

And what about constant speed work at low load? Driving the flat roads of East Anglia at a steady 2000rpm hardly loads my engine at all, what should I do to negate the ill effects of all that?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Getting back to the geny.
We have the Honda 2 Kw suitcase inverter type and it will do anything that we would require.  
I have even tested it running the house for emergency purposes and we could get by in a power cut.
The down side is that it is quite heavy.
As mentioned by some earlier poster, if all you need is to keep a charge in your batteries, I would have the smaller 1 kw, but you will need the 2 kw if you want to power 240 volt appliances.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Sterling B2B is an excellent charger. I sold my little Honda generator because I do not like listening to other peoples generators and as I have solar and the B2B I hardly ever needed to use it. I did not like having to carry petrol. 

To answer the original question, I found the Honda 10i perfectly adequate so if you still want a generator one of those or like it will do a good, if rather noisy job. 

Recently I met a chap who had one of those "silent" gas powered generators fitted to his van, he was eager to show it off and so brought me in while he started it and ran it. This had cost him over 2.5k. It is attached to the van and seemed to make more noise than my much cheaper generator used to. The gas thingy did have the advantage that you did not have to get it out and connect it for use, it is remotely controlled from inside the van and you do not have to carry separate fuel for it. For that money you could have an Efoy, which IS so quiet you or your neighbours will not hear it if it is a few feet away and although the output is low it will provide all your 12v needs. An Efoy will not, of course give you any 240v other than via an inverter, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yeah. What he said 

Dave


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We are also thinking of buying the smallest Honda one (Eu10i I think it is) but I have just seen this one http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/p1000i-inverter-generator-honda-powered-pra-p1000i-.html which is £200 cheaper.
Anyone got one or know anything about it?
We have used this website a lot and it is brilliant. The owner is really helpful.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

shingi said:


> We are also thinking of buying the smallest Honda one (Eu10i I think it is) but I have just seen this one http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/p1000i-inverter-generator-honda-powered-pra-p1000i-.html which is £200 cheaper.
> Anyone got one or know anything about it?
> We have used this website a lot and it is brilliant. The owner is really helpful.


 i think its a copy another version of the kipor


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe it is a copy of the Honda just as Kipor was / is.
My time over again, I think that I would buy a copy and save some money, because they don't exactly get a lot of use do they?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Firstly thanks everyone for these responses. As usual I am learning a lot from the experts. The advice on running the engine while idling from two people who clearly know about engines is well appreciated and I will cease this habit. Ive only done it on a very few occasions as we normally travel a lot every few days and its not an issue. The original post was anticipating spending weeks on end wild camping or using Aires in the winter where we may have an issue if we decide to stay in one place.

What is an Efor? Is this one of these LPG adaptors that simply keep the battery charged? How much LPG do they use and how easy are they to move from van to van. £2500 is a lot of dosh mind when I dont even know yet if I want one.

If we go for the 1KW genny with a battery that needs a good charge, roughly how long would you need to run it to get it back up to fully charged for one 110AH battery?

Still like the sound of the B to B as I cant every see us not moving for an hour or so every few days anyway.

Good discussion!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*gennys*

Hi Barryd/Shingi

The Honda is head and shoulders above any of its compeditors as regards quality.

I have owned Honda gennys since the middle 70s, all I had ever had to replace on them has been a throtle return spring and a service kit for a petrol tap.
Yes they are expensive,to expensive some will say, but what other maker can give you a world wide (if you should ever need it)spares and distribution network 24 hours a day,within a 20 mile radius of where I live there are 10 dealerships, if need be they can source any part and fit it within 48 hours, that is why they are expensive,customer service and satisfaction.

As for your needs, the Honda EU10i whilst chargeing your main leisure battery will also run your water heater fridge 15inch lcd tv and charge your camcorder/phone/camera batterys, all at the same time!! with all these items turned off it ran my wifes 1600watt hair dryer on low power 800watts,I have now sold it and bought its big brother the EU2i, this machine handles anything I use with ease, at the Dorset steam fair it provided power for two MH.

How often do I use it? (apart from the daily hair wash/dry 20 mins )every two days for one to two hours, in between my ac power is supplied by a Sterling 300watt inverter

tTake care Les :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If we go for the 1KW genny with a battery that needs a good charge, roughly how long would you need to run it to get it back up to fully charged for one 110AH battery?


> That would depend on what out put you charger is, but say 15 Ah and if you battery was at half charge you would need to put about 55AH back into it. So it is easy enough to calculate so far.
> 
> But your charger will probaly reduce the charge rate once the battery is getting above about 90% charged so it can take a while to charge a battery to 100% but you might find you are better of running the genny for 1 to 2 hours depending on how low the batteries were and then see how you get on.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If we go for the 1KW genny with a battery that needs a good charge, roughly how long would you need to run it to get it back up to fully charged for one 110AH battery?


> That would depend on what out put you charger is, but say 15 Ah and if you battery was at half charge you would need to put about 55AH back into it. So it is easy enough to calculate so far.
> 
> But your charge will probaly reduce the charge rate once the battery is getting above about 90% charges so it can take a while to charge a battery to 100% but you might find you are better of running the genny for 1 to 2 hours depending on how low the batteries were and then see how you get on.
> 
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again chaps. There is no doubt that if I go for a genny it will be the honda EU10i. Had a Honda Prelude once which I thrashed for 40000 miles, went like a rocket and never let me down. Still unsure if the sterling b to b would be better and will wait to hear more from the other users regarding ease of installation and portability. At least with a genny I can buy it myself and just use it, dont have to have anything fitted. 

Sorry to be thick but with a genny do you just plug your hookup lead into it and then into the van hookup socket? Presumably it just has a normal plug socket? I have an adaptor but not sure if its water proof if you leave it outside in the rain. I presume the genny is totaly water proof?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks again chaps. There is no doubt that if I go for a genny it will be the honda EU10i. Had a Honda Prelude once which I thrashed for 40000 miles, went like a rocket and never let me down. Still unsure if the sterling b to b would be better and will wait to hear more from the other users regarding ease of installation and portability. At least with a genny I can buy it myself and just use it, dont have to have anything fitted.
> 
> Sorry to be thick but with a genny do you just plug your hookup lead into it and then into the van hookup socket? Presumably it just has a normal plug socket? I have an adaptor but not sure if its water proof if you leave it outside in the rain. I presume the genny is totaly water proof?


You will need to keep the genny dry, some kind of cover but don't forget it needs to breath and the exhaust fumes need to get out. Better a plastic sheet over the top, maybe like an awning.
Yes plug is as per your hook up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again chaps. There is no doubt that if I go for a genny it will be the honda EU10i. Had a Honda Prelude once which I thrashed for 40000 miles, went like a rocket and never let me down. Still unsure if the sterling b to b would be better and will wait to hear more from the other users regarding ease of installation and portability. At least with a genny I can buy it myself and just use it, dont have to have anything fitted.
> ...


So they are designed to be used outside but not waterproof then? For £600 I would expect it not only to be water proof but to get itself out of the locker, start itself and take the dog for a walk (if I had one). You can guarantee then that the day I want to use it, it will be p...ng down!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, if you're still thinking about a sterling b2b then there's a good laymans description of how it works >here<

Its supposed to be really straighforward for a diy fix but I'm currently looking for someone to fit it for me as elektrikery isn't my strong point.
I'm still looking around but you can get the unit itself for about £250 - £270 on t'internet.

The only fly in the ointment for me is that apparently on Schaudt control system fitted to Hymers it can upset the battery status readings so I'm looking to fit a remote battery status gauge as well. I don't think it affects other make systems but something you need to be aware of and to check on.

Pete


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*which generator*



shingi said:


> We are also thinking of buying the smallest Honda one (Eu10i I think it is) but I have just seen this one http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/p1000i-inverter-generator-honda-powered-pra-p1000i-.html which is £200 cheaper.
> Anyone got one or know anything about it?
> We have used this website a lot and it is brilliant. The owner is really helpful.


It would be interesting if you bought the cheaper genny if you could keep us up to date .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The B2B is not hard to fit but it does take a while. You need to run heavy wires from the vehicle battery to the leisure battery, they need to be carefully routed and put in some flexible trunking, Alan.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: which generator*



tony50 said:


> shingi said:
> 
> 
> > We are also thinking of buying the smallest Honda one (Eu10i I think it is) but I have just seen this one http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/p1000i-inverter-generator-honda-powered-pra-p1000i-.html which is £200 cheaper.
> ...


Will do Tony. Although I'm edging towards the Honda my husband fancies the sound of this one because it still has the honda engine. Watch this space!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*gennys*

Hi Shingi Having had a look at the spec of the genny that you are thinking of buying and it seems good value, I think that it may be on the noisy side.

If you Google Noise levels a site called www.gcaudio.com/resources/howtos/loudness will come up,the site is also called GALEN CAROL AUDIO.

Again Google justgenerators that will give you a idea of different machine noise levels

I hope that I am making some sense to you all after you have read the Galen Carol Audio page.

Take care Les


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

If you want a good Generator bag then look at sew and sos, they are a tad pricy but I recommend everyone that buys a Planet. 
Good luck with your Genny hunting, if I can be of help then give our office a call


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Just seen this on another post :lol: 



CHEAP NO GOOD
GOOD NO CHEAP

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*gennies*

i have just done the same research and i came up with the same answer HONDA HONDA HONDA - their build quality and reliability are excellent the EU20i i felt was better for the mas 2kw min 1.6 it is a tad heavy but if an old loner 'bird' like me can lift it anyone can! also i got the vat back off it as bought it throught the farm! (lucky me i know but heh..) i have seen them running locally and heard them and they are amongst the quietest! but if you sound and cost effectiveness go for the lpg addition then you can run off either petrol or lpg for only an extra 100 squid! bargain! nb remember to use up all petrol before using on lpg :roll: further nb have found the consistency of power supply to be better than some sites esp in europe! hope this helps Edge appear to be the cheapest at £899 inlc vat and delivery


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: gennies*



ezzy66 said:


> i have just done the same research and i came up with the same answer HONDA HONDA HONDA - their build quality and reliability are excellent the EU20i i felt was better for the mas 2kw min 1.6 it is a tad heavy but if an old loner 'bird' like me can lift it anyone can! also i got the vat back off it as bought it throught the farm! (lucky me i know but heh..) i have seen them running locally and heard them and they are amongst the quietest! but if you sound and cost effectiveness go for the lpg addition then you can run off either petrol or lpg for only an extra 100 squid! bargain! nb remember to use up all petrol before using on lpg :roll: further nb have found the consistency of power supply to be better than some sites esp in europe! hope this helps Edge appear to be the cheapest at £899 inlc vat and delivery


have you heard other brands? also only 1.6kva rated, there are more powerfull machines out there,


----------

